# deactivating abs?



## vietxaznxqt (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey, I'm thinking of purchasing a 2002 spec v for $12,000 with about 40k miles on the odo.. I'm excited but i'm not all for the abs that comes with this car, is there a way to deactivate abs on vehicles such as the se-r? If so, I would not like to permanantly deactivate the abs but to temporarily do it, and if possible add a flip switch to toggle the abs. thanks

-tom

btw.. how much did you guys pay for your spec v's?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i piad 13.9 new. 12k is too much for 40k...


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Why on earth would you want to deactivate ABS?


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> Why on earth would you want to deactivate ABS?


werd, thats what im saying!



> Hey, I'm thinking of purchasing a 2002 spec v for $12,000 with about 40k miles on the odo..


 :newbie: that is too much for the a spec

*12k$ 02 spec (problematic/year to avoid) = rip off*


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

12k? I wouldn't touch a used 2002 for any more than 8k. At all.

too many problems on 2002's for me to deal with if I bought a spec. Either buy new or 2003+


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

$8k would be about the trade in value, if it was in good shape. If you are paying much over $10k then you are getting this.... :balls:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> Why on earth would you want to deactivate ABS?


some prefer the traditional pedal more and non-abs has its advantages. i do not like cars with abs at all.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Zac said:


> some prefer the traditional pedal more and non-abs has its advantages. i do not like cars with abs at all.


for road racing, its easier to modulate a non abs car. For me... i have a better feel of the cars braking... unlike abs's mushy pedal feel, but there has been occassions where i wish i did have it. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

If you get used to the cars feel with abs ( braking force doesnt change) then why should it be any different. Every car that I have tracked has had abs and I have had no problems modulating a car with abs.


----------



## struckman (Mar 29, 2005)

some one correct me if i am wrong, but the 02' Specs didnt come with ABS as far i have seen.


----------



## manydubs (Jun 11, 2004)

Why on earth would you want to deactivate ABS?

For the same reason people want to know the redline of a 1.8S sentra!!

:loser:


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

manydubs said:


> Why on earth would you want to deactivate ABS?
> 
> For the same reason people want to know the redline of a 1.8S sentra!!
> 
> :loser:


And the same reason someone would wash their car with a tampon or diaper maybe?


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> And the same reason someone would wash their car with a tampon or diaper maybe?


For the same reason that someone would flip a 180 with a 1.8 sentra


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Flying V said:


> If you get used to the cars feel with abs ( braking force doesnt change) then why should it be any different. Every car that I have tracked has had abs and I have had no problems modulating a car with abs.


The cars ive driving with abs.. were pieces of crap.. haha... never driven a decent car with abs.


----------



## merctech (Sep 4, 2005)

04 spec-v with 28k and I paid 12k for it.


----------

